# Red Eye Gold Bee



## zhima (May 10, 2010)

The first Red Eye Gold Bee I bred. I wonder if there are more out there.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I had one before Debbie, but it died when I added it to my BP tank. DOH! they are pretty though.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good Debbie!! Breed them out!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice looking shrimp


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

So cute little shrimp and love the red eye...drooling for some


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

cute are you going to "breed" them


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh so cute!! But I still love that teany little white baby I saw! If it needs a home let me spoil it


----------

